# Need advice. I think I'm allergic to my cat



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No real advice, but my first thought would be to get an allergy test done and then take things from there - Good Luck


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am allergic to cats and the reaction varies with different cats. I had never been around cats either till I lived with someone who had a cat. 

Zyrtec helps me when I visit my daughter who has a cat. I can't pet the cat though or the hives come back and I can't breathe.

I'd see an allergist and have the allergy tests.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmmm....yes definitely get an allergy test done...

I am allergic to MALE cats only. Not sure if that is common, but I've had a female cat since I was 7 years old and have had no problems with her. But anytime I touch a male cat I get all swollen and my eyes get irritated. It doesn't help that I usually start cuddling cats right away and then remember... "uh oh - is this a boy cat??"


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I would definitely get an allergy test as well. I just grew an allergic reaction to cats about 1 year ago. It was weird, never before did I have an issue and just one day I was around a cat and was. The only other though I had, is he an indoor cat? If he is going outside and coming back in he could be getting something on him that you are allergic to.

Good Luck. If you have allergies to your cat I am sure an allergist can make it where you can keep Skyler. I think the only ones who can not are with severe allergies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if it could be something that the cats gets into or if it something put on the cat. Wierd that you have had him for years and now get a reaction. Has the cat changed food or new meds?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely get an allergy test done. Is this an outdoor or indoor cat? Have you tried bathing the cat? (Fun, I know.) When we first brought home our Maine **** from the shelter a year ago, my eyes would get all itchy and swollen and I was constantly sneezing. She is the first long haired cat I have ever had and I have never had a problem with our short-haired cats. As soon as we gave Abby a thorough bath and continued brushing her every day, my symptoms almost immediately went away.

Russian Blues are great. We also have a Russian Blue/Maine **** mix kitten (7 months) and he is the sweetest guy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can develop allergies to anything.  This happened with me and acetaminophen. I used to be fine taking Tylenol and stuff... and then one day it was like WHAM. I can't have ANYTHING with acetaminophen in it. (And go look, almost all OTC meds have it in it... like all the flu and fever stuff does... Midol... Nyquil... it sucks.)

But yeah, I would also suggest the allergy testing AND the cat bath. Also, do you have a furminator? They work great on cats... I also get TONS of fur off mine. And she really likes it too, I think.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will make an appointment with the doctor to see about getting an allergy test. Skyler is an indoor/outdoor cat so it is possible he could be picking up something outside although I have no idea what. I haven't changed anything that I am aware of. He eats the same food, uses the same litter and doesn't take any medication. I have never given a cat a bath. I guess its time to learn how. I will also try brushing him with my golden's furminator although he has fairly short hair.​


----------

